# SeaView Control Room



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I got some wonderful Ideas on this site.
I went to the dollar store and will make a nice computer wall.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Also got to painting the various items.
Again I have to thank this forum for making it easy.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

junglelord said:


> Also got to painting the various items.
> Again I have to thank this forum for making it easy.


Hope to see pictures of your....:wave:


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I am following the following ideas from this site

Here is a shot of a computer board in progress









Also backlit sonar screens is another goal.









A nice idea for overhead lighting with LEDs and the circuit board.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Amazing progress shots!! I've been so intimidated about buy this kit, and building it to look any where near the top notch standards you all produce, and with lighting!!


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

No, the last pics are what I am going to do....they are the work of several members on this site, that I have combined together as the best for overhead lighting, and uses of fiber optics or LEDs for the control panels.
But I will post mine soon.
:thumbsup:

PS you can do your lighting for $30 max
I sent out some inquires to several members of ebay that build and sell LED units to your specs.
Only one had the 3mm LEDs for the taillights...$30 for 10 LEDs, but he has the 3mm LEDs.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=400033298885

but you could just pick up two and switch them for two 5mm, or just sand down the 5mm. 

Give this guy a try for 16 LEDs, your choice of colours and flashing for 22.99.
He will also make them to up to 48" wires. Tell him junglelord sent you and that it is for the Moebius Seaview...
he is a good guy and I will use his for my display model and also for my Control Room
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130281556264

I tried some of the dollar store fiber optics for the tail last night, for fun...worked fine.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

junglelord said:


> I am following the following ideas from this site
> 
> Here is a shot of a computer board in progress
> 
> ...


Hi junglelord,
Those be mine.....:wave: If you need any info just let me know. You did see 
the spinning radar dish, right??? I also have active video screens going in and
have alot of pictures of how to disassemble the video eyewear that I used. 
This forum has so much to offer anyone, you just need to ask.:thumbsup:


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I did see the radar and I did see the video terminals, but I forget where you got the video terminals. Could you tell me, or link to a thread.
Thanks.
:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

junglelord said:


> I did see the radar and I did see the video terminals, but I forget where you got the video terminals. Could you tell me, or link to a thread.
> Thanks.
> :thumbsup:


http://cgi.ebay.com/New-50-iCinema-...4|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308|301:1|293:1|294:50

I've got some good news and some bad news. The good news, I found the
same video eyewear on EBay for $149.99. The bad news is just that I got mine for $125.00 with free shipping from "22moo.com.au/", last August.
They had been closing out this model with a "320x240" res. glasses for the "640x480" and the new wide screen "430x240" eyewear, they still have the low res types but for much more then I got mine for.I don't see the pair I have and on their web site now are other's at $180 and higher. My disassembly photos are just for this model eyewear. Hope this helps.....:wave:

P.S. He does offer free shipping but be careful, his feedback score is only 98.2%.....:drunk: So, I'm not telling you to use him, just pointing to the fact that he is the only one I could find selling the same model I have experience
with disassembling and installing in my control room....


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

teslabe, you using active video screens in the control room,reminds me what I did as a kid. I wanted the Enterprise Bridge model to have a working main view screen. I cut it out, put wax paper to cover it, then projected an 8mm film scenes from TOS on it. I reversed the film, and it looked real good, for the primitive setup.

What are you planning to display on yours screens?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lloyd Collins said:


> teslabe, you using active video screens in the control room,reminds me what I did as a kid. I wanted the Enterprise Bridge model to have a working main view screen. I cut it out, put wax paper to cover it, then projected an 8mm film scenes from TOS on it. I reversed the film, and it looked real good, for the primitive setup.
> 
> What are you planning to display on yours screens?


Hi Lloyd,
I would have loved to see that, what a great idea and piece of work it must
have been.......:thumbsup: Not sure the video yet, the player will be in the base, so all I need to do is plug in a USB cable and I can download anything I 
feel is right for the situation. I'm sure there will be some color episodes playing
and some edited video you might see in an episode, it's endless what I could 
play on the screens. If you are thinking of doing this, I have a lot of pictures 
of the disassembly of the video eyewear I used, if it would help, just send a PM...:wave:


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Having fun, one step at a time....


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I got a dollar store tea light and with a dremel on its battery base and the casing was installed a perfect fit, the LED fit in perfect with no alterations.


----------

